# Question about Rooting/Bootloader



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Hello,
Sorry for this newbie question but I just wanted to know once I rooted and installed clockwork to at&t's sg3 model, is the boot loader already unlocked or we still need to unlock it?

Please advise.

Thank you,


----------



## nbsdx (Jul 6, 2011)

AFAIK, AT&T Bootloader is unlocked - only the Verizon model is locked down


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

So does this mean we can flash a kernel without doing something extra? I came from a galaxy nexus and i had to unlock the bootloader on that one.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nbsdx (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm not sure - you'd have to find an AT&T Dev... I looked on their IRC page but there were only 7 people in there....


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah theres not much support in here unlike the xda forum for at&t. I love rootzwiki and the community thats why i always use this.

I guess ill wait until some more devs start posting in here.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------

